# new member bedford virginia



## wertzsteve (Dec 28, 2015)

great sight just made Laura's sugar block for my one and only hive. if they make through winter I hope to split them this spring.72 today and my bees were bring in pollen!!(yellow and white) and I put some soft sugar block not completely dry on landing board they love it. I don't need to worry about robbing no other bees within 2.5 miles. did not even see a honey bee till I got this hive. I am not sure what type (maybe carniolan because about 10% black)( (local mutts)(very gentle) from a guy just 5 miles away, but as I sit and watch about 12 to 15 inches away they never bothered me except the day after , went every frame(comb fell off bottom of medium frame own some). I bought a 10 frame deep which I found out the guy used medium frames so I pulled and replaced a couple of frames at a time. I think I still have 3 frames to replace this spring. I have been on this and other sights for 2 years and have learned so much, I am so thank full for sights like this


----------



## WWBee (Jun 18, 2015)

welcome


----------



## RudyT (Jan 25, 2012)

welcome. I'm up the road at Blue Ridge.


----------



## julieandwadeshelton (Oct 10, 2014)

And I'm down the road in Martinsville.. welcome!! My bees were busy yesterday also!

-Julie


----------



## Downeast75 (Aug 6, 2015)

Not to far here in Halifax. Welcome


----------



## wvbeeguy (Feb 20, 2011)

welcome, this is a very enjoyable (and frustrating) hobby, this site has a lot of info


----------



## appalachianoutdoors (May 16, 2015)

Good luck with the bees. I am right down 460 in Lynchburg, Virginia. Let me know if you ever need anything. I am a member of the Piedmont Beekeepers Association and we meet in Lynchburg every 3rd Thurs night. Feel free to contact me and make a visit to the PBA meeting one month.


----------



## wertzsteve (Dec 28, 2015)

at this time the job I have is m-th 4.30pm to 3.00am ,but I am looking for better job. Was making night vision war ended laid off. I am at the other end of Bedford (24) 6 miles from Vinton. maybe some day I will have a chance to visit your association


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome from NE Kansas!


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

A solemn salute from me to the Bedford Boys, 116th Infantry, D-Day, 1944!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck in the coming new year!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

